# Original Paint PreWar Schwinn



## GenuineRides (Aug 18, 2011)

Latest acquisition, I believe it to be a 1938 BC model according to the Schwinn catalog, even though it has earlier characteristics like the staight downtube and Aerocycle rack.
Was Schwinn trying to use up 1936 parts?
GenuineRides


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 18, 2011)

*Gorgeous!*

That's all I can say


----------



## snickle (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a bad ass bike!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, where'd you find that??  NICE.  Is it a resto???


----------



## J.C. (Aug 18, 2011)

*Had a chance to buy that one at the ML AA swaps this year.  Sure was pretty.....pretty costly too.  Nice bike!  And no Mr. Vintage Swine, it is all original less a few touch ups on the tank.  Resto?  Are your glasses broken again!*


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 18, 2011)

hey you should part it out......seems like the going trend for cool original bikes I call dibs on the drop stand


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 22, 2011)

*had to save it*

That's the reason I end up buying too many of these over the years, trying to save them from the typical progression of yard sale find or estate auction, to bike wrangler aka parts stripper, to epay, which ends up ruining the integrity of these classics for a few extra bucks...just trying to save the trusty rusty from the scrap pile and the originals from total disrespect.  

BTW it's a Henderson too!  

GenuineRides


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Hear, Hear......*

I love the complete all original bikes too, we need to save more of them!


----------

